# Flashing on new drywall



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to correct flashing on new drywall?
I primed the drywall, then 2 coats SW Harmony deep base then went back and primed again this time using Kilz then re-painted....still looks like s**t.

I've read some previous posts re: priming new drywall.....what are you guys talking about when you say re prime and pre prime? Help!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What did you prime the drywall with the first time? Rather than putting a coat of kilz on the wall I would of put a 3rd coat of finish. What color was the primer you used? I noticed the topcoat was a deep base, red, dark blue dark brown?
What is the sheen of the topcoat?
What is flashing? The trim? the joints?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> What did you prime the drywall with the first time? Rather than putting a coat of kilz on the wall I would of put a 3rd coat of finish. What color was the primer you used? I noticed the topcoat was a deep base, red, dark blue dark brown?
> What is the sheen of the topcoat?
> What is flashing? The trim? the joints?


Primed with Conco brand drywall primer, deep base was Red and the primer was not tinted. The sheen is semi-gloss and the flashing is the joints.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at the back of the color chip. If it has a P1 to a P6 it needs a grey tinted primer.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> Look at the back of the color chip. If it has a P1 to a P6 it needs a grey tinted primer.


That will not make a difference in sheen. They may have used hot mud on the seems, or the seems may be a different texture.You will also have to give paint a little time to cure. On some walls there is not an easy way to fix it, but it's most likely a diff texture on the joints.Also if the ceiling lights are close to wall, and at the right angle any wall will flash on you.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you go to a Drywall supplier, they make a roll on prep for walls like this. It is kind of a mixture of drywalls mud and who know what. You can roll this on the wall and it gives the whole wall the same texture. I don't know if you can use it on top of paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

get 3 coats of finish on there since its deep base and you used white primer...

Johns right that any wall will have some flashing if the light is just right.

any other flashing, I would blame the drywall guys, unless it was you.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sometimes people don't realize that wallboard has a different texture than the mud. Mud is much smoother, and will have more of a sheen when on smooth walls, and sometimes the reverse of that on orange peel.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

semi gloss and walls good luck skim walls re prime.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't used harmony but I'm always leery of the novoc stuff. Switch it over to Pro green 200 eggshell. That paint is awesome and is still low voc.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

If you oversand drywall the paper will burr while the mud just falls. If this was done at bare drywall stage there is no fixing it unless you skim the while wall... So either tell the customer its a **** drywall job, or get out the trowl.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

higher the gloss the more imperfections u see in the drywall job


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your help. I spoke to the drywaller today and as it turns out, It's not a level "5" finish.....WTF? I don't know about you guys but I know the quality of my work is consistant and I don't offer different levels of finish! You?


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

painting247 said:


> Thank you guys for all your help. I spoke to the drywaller today and as it turns out, It's not a level "5" finish.....WTF? I don't know about you guys but I know the quality of my work is consistant and I don't offer different levels of finish! You?


 
http://www.harddrywall.com/PAGES/layers.html
www.cgcinc.com/handbookAssets/.../Handbook_12574_CP_C5.pdf
www.buyezrip.com/*Drywall*-*levels*.htm 
there are scores of other site


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painting247 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I know the quality of my work is consistant and I don't offer different levels of finish! You?


Drywall work is always offered in different levels. Now if they paid for a level five finish and got something else that is a different story. 

Here is a link that explaines what a levels 0-5 consist of.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You beat me to the punch Ardee. :thumbsup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Learning something new every day. Do you guys ask what "level" of finish you will be working on when bidding off a blueprint? I know, I know....I should, and I will in the future! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

one time i was doing some new const painting at a converted 3M plant, was called Imation. They made data storage parts like discs and hard drive parts. Anyways, lol, the walls were not textured, and the drywallers had used one of those drywall disc sanders and left huge circular swirls all over the walls. Was kinda rediculous. Sometimes its a big headache when your paint job is dependent on the quality of the drywaller, and they do a horsesh$t job.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> one time i was doing some new const painting at a converted 3M plant, was called Imation. They made data storage parts like discs and hard drive parts. Anyways, lol, the walls were not textured, and the drywallers had used one of those drywall disc sanders and left huge circular swirls all over the walls. Was kinda rediculous. Sometimes its a big headache when your paint job is dependent on the quality of the drywaller, and they do a horsesh$t job.


Don't you know the paint is suppose to fix all the problems?


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

painting247 said:


> Learning something new every day. Do you guys ask what "level" of finish you will be working on when bidding off a blueprint? I know, I know....I should, and I will in the future! Thanks again for your help!


Inever care what level of finish they call for. If the prints says DW and requires 1 primer, 2 top thats what my price is based on.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

any body have a link to the 'five levels of drywall finish grades'? It kinda seems like the 'level 5' thing gets thrown around alot but I've never heard level 4 mentioned etc...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic and Ardee posted some links.
Everyone should have a copy of the PDCA Standards
You can use the phrase "all work in accordance to PDCA Standards" in your contract.

P14-06 talks about levels of finish.


----------

